# Any Ohio Gun Collector's Association members?



## Ghillie (Jan 11, 2009)

I was wondering if any AS members where at the meeting Saturday.


----------



## autoloader (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm a member. Went to the Sunday meeting.


----------



## KodiakKen (Feb 2, 2009)

*not a member but have a question*

My granddad passed and my aunt thought she was queen shi* and took everything the man worked for in his life and sold it. well pappaw went to the auction and bought a double barrel T. Barker shotgun..I know it is worthless in it's shape..just curious about the history on it. damascus steel barrel..which some idiot shot current shells through and scored the hell out of of and the stock is taped up with electrical tape. like I said.. I know it was none of granddad's guns..he was a constable and knew how to take care of his toys. just curious about the history of the gun..thanks


----------



## Ghillie (Feb 3, 2009)

KodiakKen said:


> My granddad passed and my aunt thought she was queen shi* and took everything the man worked for in his life and sold it. well pappaw went to the auction and bought a double barrel T. Barker shotgun..I know it is worthless in it's shape..just curious about the history on it. damascus steel barrel..which some idiot shot current shells through and scored the hell out of of and the stock is taped up with electrical tape. like I said.. I know it was none of granddad's guns..he was a constable and knew how to take care of his toys. just curious about the history of the gun..thanks




Sorry, I searched my Blue Book and could not find any reference to T. Barker.

Most of my collecting has been more modern firearms that are safe to shoot.

Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Ghillie (Feb 3, 2009)

autoloader said:


> I'm a member. Went to the Sunday meeting.




Welcome to the site.

I just put in my application to become a member. I was a member but let it drop when they moved from the IX center.

I just wondered if anybody here on AS was a member. Seems like there are a lot of firearm enthusiasts here.

Maybe I'll see you in March. I'd really like to pick up a pre-Garcia Sako vixen in .222.

Be safe.


----------



## autoloader (Feb 3, 2009)

KodiakKen said:


> My granddad passed and my aunt thought she was queen shi* and took everything the man worked for in his life and sold it. well pappaw went to the auction and bought a double barrel T. Barker shotgun..I know it is worthless in it's shape..just curious about the history on it. damascus steel barrel..which some idiot shot current shells through and scored the hell out of of and the stock is taped up with electrical tape. like I said.. I know it was none of granddad's guns..he was a constable and knew how to take care of his toys. just curious about the history of the gun..thanks



I don't know much about Barker shotguns but you can find out anything about it over on shotgunworld.com. 

Is that a GSP in your avatar?


----------



## autoloader (Feb 3, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> I just put in my application to become a member. I was a member but let it drop when they moved from the IX center.
> 
> ...



Good luck with your search Ghillie.


----------



## Ghillie (Feb 3, 2009)

autoloader said:


> Good luck with your search Ghillie.



Actually, I found three at the meeting. Just need to come up with the cash!

So many guns.....so little money.


----------



## autoloader (Feb 3, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> Actually, I found three at the meeting. Just need to come up with the cash!
> 
> So many guns.....so little money.



I feel your pain brother


----------

